# What are Ghost Shrimps?



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I see Ghost shrimps at Petsmart and other pet stores and they look pretty cool but what are they used for or a better way to say it practical for? I see some people used them as food for their other fish and I heard they clean the rocks. The question is what do they do and what are they good for? 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Just looks mostly scavengers also but looks mostly seeing they're only a few cents each why not get them? I love shrimp of all kinds so I got some.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Many people keep them in tanks just for the sake of having some inverts and mixing up their stocking a bit. As Blue Cray said, they do make good scavengers as well. Many people who keep shrimp, however, don't usually keep many of the cheap little ghost shrimp. There are more colorful shrimp out there that are quite popular in planted tanks.

However, they also make excellent live food for some fishes.  I use them all the time for this purpose.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I happen to like Ghost Shrimp. The name is somewhat self-explanatory... you don't see them most of the time. Then, as a fun surprise, they appear and scuttle around the tank. Fun. Colorful shrimp are fun too.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the great information. What kind of shrimp should I put in a planted tank?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Most any of the dwarf shrimp. Red Cherry shrimp are usually easier to get a hold of and cheaper. Plus, the red color looks great against plants. But there are a number of other shrimp that are good for beginners in the same family.

Have a look here http://www.petshrimp.com/shrimpspecies.html


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

ghost shrimp are often the first shrimp people try because they are often available at the LFS and are really cheap. The problems with them though is they usually can't breed in freshwater (there are several species sold as ghost shrimp and only a few can breed in FW), and since they are often sold as feeders they are often not very healthy and a large percentage of them will probably die off in the first few weeks after you buy them.


----------

